# Fixing laces..!



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey there, I have Northwave Legend SL boots with that pullie tighten laces system. Works really great, but not as durable as I had expected..!

I have a lace that's starting to give out and I was wondering if there was a fix for this and if not, how do you go about replacing these??

I called my local shop but they don't carry the speed laces system for Northwave, they said they only had Burton..

Anyone know where I could find it on the interwebz?

Thx!!


IMG_0618 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


IMG_0623 


IMG_0622 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


IMG_0620 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


IMG_0624 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Get ahold of northwave's customer service. I'm willing to bet no dealers will carry replacements.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

and, once you get new laces from northwave, don't set your board on the laces of the boots.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hahahah yeah, noob mistake from when I started boarding last year. If only I could go back.. lol 

I actually called a shop and they said they could fix it for 15$. I'll give it a go tomorrow and see how that works out.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

Northwave was bought by Vittoria Group so emailing or trying to contact Northwave will do you no good (and to be honest, even before they were bought their customer service was terrible.) I ride the Northwave Decade SL and recently emailed Vittoria customer service about getting new laces...next day they were in the mail! :thumbsup:

Northwave products have always been well respected around here, but their customer service has stopped a lot of people. Looks like this _merger_ will be for the best.

http://www.vittoria.com/


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> Hahahah yeah, noob mistake from when I started boarding last year. If only I could go back.. lol
> 
> I actually called a shop and they said they could fix it for 15$. I'll give it a go tomorrow and see how that works out.


They will likely just replace the lace and charge you $15.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ yeah yeah fix/replace, I meant replace. My bad, you can't fix that shit yo is what they told me.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> Northwave was bought by Vittoria Group so emailing or trying to contact Northwave will do you no good (and to be honest, even before they were bought their customer service was terrible.) I ride the Northwave Decade SL and recently emailed Vittoria customer service about getting new laces...next day they were in the mail! :thumbsup:
> 
> Northwave products have always been well respected around here, but their customer service has stopped a lot of people. Looks like this _merger_ will be for the best.
> 
> Vittoria


Thx a lot for the help! I wrote to them via the ''contact us'' tab on their website. Let's see how it goes!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> Northwave was bought by Vittoria Group so emailing or trying to contact Northwave will do you no good (and to be honest, even before they were bought their customer service was terrible.) I ride the Northwave Decade SL and recently emailed Vittoria customer service about getting new laces...next day they were in the mail! :thumbsup:
> 
> Northwave products have always been well respected around here, but their customer service has stopped a lot of people. Looks like this _merger_ will be for the best.
> 
> http://www.vittoria.com/


Yep you were right!!

Replacement speedlaces are in the mail the very next day    sweet.


----------

